# what are we all ?



## mumof3boys (Sep 22, 2012)

hi everyone , 
well im sitting here at moment just put my knitting down for the night , and just got thinking that it would be nice to find out what everyone is knitting ? and what they plan on knitting next ?
well im nearly finished knitting my first baby blanket in years for my partners brothers girlfriend for the frst baby and i play on knitting cardigans next.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I have finished my friends afghan but sewing in the long ends. I am making a pumpkin baby hat and another is ordered and working on a mitered square scarf.


----------



## pinsandneedles (Jan 31, 2012)

working on AG skating outfit. starwars figure and a cardigan


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I am in between, as I just had to frog a shawl I'd started and haven't had a chance to start something else (of course, there is that box of UFOs with hats and a jacket in it...)


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

I am just finishing a baby cardigan and also have a chunky scarf with pockets at the ends on the needles.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

I am making a lacey top. :lol: :lol:


----------



## elbev (Aug 25, 2011)

wip's are jumper for grandson, 2 charity blankets, dragon scarf for little friend and an almost finished fireman doll that I cant reach at the minute due to redecorating. If I can find the owl pattern I want to try, I got wool that is planned for that from Ice Yarns but dont know when that will be!


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

Taking a break from bears (sob sob) to see if I can make one of those dead fish hats for grandchildren's Christmas present. I am so hooked on the bears that I am having withdrawals and it's only been 2 days!!


----------



## Pattyhayw (May 29, 2011)

I'm working on a Chevron afgan knit in strips. Three strips down, eight to go!


----------



## Nana89 (Sep 25, 2012)

I am donating a few things to My Great Niece's school bazzaar---just an afghan, a few baby blankets-some hats and scarves---Every little bit helps--and this is mostly from stash yarn--using up already opened skeins


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

A button-front vest for a 3 year old and a prayer shawl for a friend with cancer.


----------



## Laneyb (Apr 14, 2012)

Just finished a cardigan for a friends new baby and a cabled pull over for my niece. Working on pull over for another niece and will then start on an afghan from my mom.


----------



## megilham (Aug 28, 2012)

I have just completed a pair of slippers and put them in the washing machine to felt. Day off today so I have also knitted a cushion cover on the knitting machine., must sew it up before Saturday as it is a present. I have an upside down cabled cardigan on the needles for a Christmas present , oh and also a rag rug. phew! that's why I get behind with the housework


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

A scarf for someone I don't know. Someone that works with my sister bought the rain. Wanted a duplicate of a scarf they already had. Realized after they bought it that the yarn was different weight. So I'm on my own for the pattern. After that a lace shawl.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

I always have a prayer shawl in the works. I just finished a wingspan and a baby blanket. I am working on a scarf and then will start a baby cardigan and hat.in between I will throw in some mittens.


----------



## m2hvnfn (Nov 14, 2011)

"BEARS" ... Yay!!


----------



## Dianeks2 (Apr 19, 2011)

I am knitting a washcloth to measure how much yarn it takes (have a plan for family gifts for next year depending on the results) and then I start the sweater that I have been procrastinating casting on for........


diane


----------



## wickedangel (Sep 9, 2012)

I am in between projects. wanting to find a good stashbuster to work on since i have somany bits and peices, butnot much space for storage. Anybody got a good project to use up left over balls of yarn?


----------



## Alice_G (Sep 20, 2011)

Hello... I am knooking and knitting baby washcloths for my 2 pregnant co-workers. I have found many patterns all over the net. I have converted knitting patterns to the knook.


----------



## Glennis (Mar 10, 2011)

I am knitting a ladies jacket for a very dear friend of mine. Next will be a jacket for my 2 year old grandson.


----------



## m2hvnfn (Nov 14, 2011)

wickedangel said:


> I am in between projects. wanting to find a good stashbuster to work on since i have somany bits and peices, butnot much space for storage. Anybody got a good project to use up left over balls of yarn?


I'm using mine to make the "Beekeepers Quilt" ... I have about 75 honeycombs made so far ... I'm aiming for a king size quilt. Here is the pattern link: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-beekeepers-quilt

I have also made the stained glass afghan ... turned out beautifully. Pattern is free:


----------



## smontero237 (Dec 5, 2011)

I am knitting a turkey hat for my 2 year old nephew. I am also working on a capelet for my Mom. Then I have to make 5 ruffled scarves for Christmas. But I seem to spend most of my time on KP!


----------



## mamamiaow (Sep 10, 2012)

i crochet, and am working on a shawl for my church in a beautiful rust color yarn (color is called paprika), as at our meeting today, we were told that our supply has grown short. i have 2 other "joseph's coat" shawls in the works, plus cammo crocheted caps for oldest ds , and 2 grandsons.then there are the 3 baby blankets that i started a while back...what to do??? i guess the shawl, as it's really needed!!


----------



## ladysjk (Dec 16, 2011)

Just finished boot toppers and scarf to match, going to the pattern stash.


----------



## psvg007 (Sep 20, 2012)

Have just finished my 26th pair of socks that I knit for the homeless. This year our group has made 3,500 pair to be given to various shelters, drop in centers and schools in Montreal and the surrounding areas. We start our distribution in two weeks, just before our first snow storm


----------



## abryan21968 (Oct 24, 2012)

Learning a new stitch for dishcloth/washcloth. I like to make a few to make quick gifts, pair them with some pretty scented soaps and lotions for a birthday, baby shower, etc.


----------



## black kitty (Sep 23, 2011)

I am finishing a scarf and starting a hat to go with it for my younger brother who works out side in the soon to be cold, snowy, rocky mountains.


----------



## prairiemoon (Nov 15, 2011)

Knitting a soft chemo cap to keep a friends head warm at night .


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

AG doll skirts to go with the completed sweaters for two of the GDs; lapghan for college age GD; felted tote for me; and almost done with a dress for one of the GDs.


----------



## Cindy M (Sep 5, 2011)

Crocheting washcloths and potholders for Christmas. Knitting gloves for a handicapped inlaw. Crocheting baby hats trying to get the sizing right. It's been hard to do when my granddaughter has been in Washington state and not here to try it on. But the kids sold the house and moved back to Wisconsin. Yeah! They just arrived last week and we're having a ball getting acquainted with our one year old baby. She's just learning how to walk. My daughter and I took a trip to the yarn store and are making plans. She wants me to teach her how to knit.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

I've loved reading this thread to see what you are all creating, what a lot of love creations we have here.

I've just got up but my first thought was the bear I'm currently working on, I did a chunky knit hooded jacket for it last night and I'm going to put some more work into the bear today. Hopefully I'm giving myself a day off from chores so I can get on with it 

Thank you for sharing your projects.


----------



## dejari (Aug 25, 2012)

A toddlers cardigan. My fourth, I keep fiddling with the pattern and leggings for my niece. She says they are THE fashion accessory this year.


----------



## alysonclark (Jun 30, 2011)

I have two things on the needles ,well one is crochet .A crochet baby blanket ,but the LYS hasn't had a delivery yet of the yarn I need to complete that .So I just had to start another bear .


----------



## shanni (Apr 18, 2011)

I have a jumper on the go for our DD #3's partner, another jumper for the husband of our gorgeous hairdresser, have been knitting preemie hats to donate to the hospital, have a cardi back almost finished for the daughter of a friend, have just had a delivery of baby wool as we have so many friends at the moment who are pregnant, have a cardi to knit for DD#3, that's not started yet though, want to get the two mens jumpers finished first, there's probably more but that will do for now
sharont


----------



## mumof3boys (Sep 22, 2012)

its great to here about everyones items they are making . 
i only knitt when i get the chance when my boys are in bed .. 
so proud though nearly finished baby blanket , i will post a picture when im finished ..


----------



## GogoJules (Aug 27, 2012)

Our group is busy knitting toys for charity Christmas gifts.
Just done a few versions of Noddy. Also knitting a cabled sweater for my brother, and plan to move on to some Tunisian crochet work. There is never enough time for all that the imagination wants to achieve! 
GogoJules - South Africa


----------



## sandyP (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm with gypsy cream I love to see what others are working on. I guess that's what this site is all about sharing a common interest.

I am finishing my first lace shawl, never made one before and using lace weight which I have never used before either, I'm really enjoying it.


----------



## Patricia368 (Apr 3, 2011)

Prayer shawls in the works, socks for christmas, taking lessons at LYS here in town for cable hat, fingerless mittens,and then there is 18" doll assesories. Hands are never idol, when I set down.


----------



## GogoJules (Aug 27, 2012)

Just love the these bears - they are gorgeous - we shall have to acquire a pattern so that we can knit for our charity Christmas project. They really do need a hug.
GogoJules - South Africa


----------



## lynnek (May 25, 2012)

Just finishing a scrunchable scarf for my DH. Must get back to my cuff to cuff cardi. I only need to finish the edgeing band, but I have seen a crochet pattern for a lego blanket, which my lego mad GS would love. Looks like finishing my cardi might have to wait!


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

I am working on Holbrook and Color Affection, and planning to start another shawl by the Color Affection lady, and the Boxy sweater and to sew up two finished knit sweaters, and finish two dresses and a large heavy sweater. And some other stuff planted around the room in knitting bags that I may have forgotten what they are. And a Berroco Linsey shrug that I ordered the yarn for. And Ashton and Alexandra.


----------



## knezmom (Aug 21, 2012)

A friend bought me 3 skeins of uncomfortable feeling acrylic because she loved the color. Since she liked it (and I couldn't figure out what to make with it), I'm making her a wrap. Because its kind of scratchy, I'm doing the whole wrap in seed stitch (which is going to give me carpal tunnel!). It feels "cozy" - if I had made it "smooth," it would have felt scratchy. 

I've never made a wrap before. Trying to figure out if I should put a button on it. If anyone has any suggestions, please contact me directly. Thanks!


----------



## Yazzy (Jul 5, 2011)

Almost finished a Union Jack Slip Over for my BIL who turns 60 next month. He is VERY English. Will post pic when finished.


----------



## Teriwm (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm making two pair of fingerless gloves and a scarf for my dd and her friends


----------



## linda d (Oct 9, 2012)

I am making a cardigan with a pretty pattern for a christmas present. Just finished some socks and have another pair to make


----------



## Louisaash (Sep 28, 2012)

I'm knitting a pair of slippers.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

I have started my snow family, just knitted two coathanger covers (aha another "th" word) and I have started a beret in feather and fan stitch for my friend. I also have 4 upside down dolls to knit. My fingers will be smoking.


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

Finishing the final seed stitch border on a cable and other patterns baby blanket.

Hope to get back to WIPs ... especially three scarves that are finished but not fringed.

The recipients will faint when I finally get to the post office! LOL


----------



## Sussie (Oct 25, 2012)

I have just finished an Aran cable for granddaughter, starting picture jumper for grandson "Dinosaur"


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

Working on an afghan for charity, a Christmas stocking for a friend's GD and a hat. Just finished a felted bag, also for charity. Would like to start a cardigan when I finish the WIPs.


----------



## knitwitch36 (Oct 1, 2011)

Three jumpers for great grand children for christmas.baby cardigan for great granchild arriving in January and some scarves for the W.I christmas sale.Cheating a little bit knitting the three christmas jumpers on the machine.Keep busy Barbara


----------



## sarge409142 (Jun 23, 2011)

I am working on another bear and still working on a chicago bears afghan. Then I have yarn ready for a wedding shawl, a sweater and 2 more afghans.


----------



## junel (May 5, 2012)

My last project was a crochted diagonal baby afghan; currently working on quilt squares to be donated to a charity but have three bears that need to be started soon.


----------



## Joodles (Mar 27, 2012)

Just finished a teddy-bear baby blanket (a gift) a malabrigo lace scarf ( a gift), a wingspan scarf (also a gift) and a prem baby blanket that will go in my stock to be delivered to the prem baby unit at the local hospital. Currently working on a cushion cover (a gift) and another prem baby blanket and about to start an alpaca lace scarf that just might be for me


----------



## sandie1 (Sep 8, 2011)

A baby afghan and should put buttons on 
About 3 sweaters


----------



## elsiemarley (Jul 27, 2012)

Finishing up fingerless mitts as we speak, have a good start on socks in fall colorway, ready to put on needles a hat and more fingerless mitts to go with the team spirt scarfs already knit. I have a couple 'back burner' things too, but want to get gifts finished up in the next week or so. A sweater for myself is waiting to be started -- maybe mid-December.


----------



## Bets123 (Oct 22, 2012)

I'm knitting an alpaca scarf. It's not as soft as I thought it would be, I think I got the fur from the more course part of the alpaca. But wanted to use the yarn up!! I'm waiting for a skein of yarn to come in the mail to finish up the baby blanket I was making!


----------



## k.ryan0511 (Dec 26, 2011)

Scarf for client, sweater for myself!


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

Finishing up a scarf to match a hat I made yesterday. Clicking as fast as I can to make warm things for charity. A friend of mine volunteers at a soup kitchen and will periodically take clothing I've finished down there for the diners to take what they need. The lady that runs it was happy to know that warm clothing will soon be available before the really cold weather hits us. And I am so glad to find a place close to home to give them without having to pay heavy postage.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Just finished cardigans with hoods for the grandsons and have started the rib on an aran jumper planned as a Christmas gift for my younger son.


----------



## maggiesmith (Dec 11, 2011)

Good morning. This is such a lovely way to start my day. Currently I am working my way through a bag of needing to be finished cardigans. Did one yesterday and look forward to today's challenge. Only kidding. These were donated to the senior center where I do knitting on Friday. Somehow I have become the official finish upper of the center. Ugh.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Working on a series of baby-toddler size ponchos. Just lost the ball of yarn to finish #5. Too frustrating. That is what happens when running around with my work.


----------



## WelshWooly (Jul 4, 2012)

I'm working on a chunky/bulky weight version of the Wingspan shawl. This the second time I've worked this up as I had to rip the original one wasn't big enough to wrap around me. Next I have no idea whatever takes my fancy.


----------



## Sally Forth (Jul 10, 2012)

Nana89 those items you've made look delightful. How lucky all the recipients will be!
My knitting at the moment consists of knitting squares to make wraps for underprivileged. However, I'm experimenting with a new [for me] method. 
HEXAGONS! I start with 10 sts in 8-ply yarn, increase once each row till 30 sts, then decrease once each row till 10 sts and cast off. Six variegated hex's make a flower with one, yellow, hex in the middle.
These are smaller than the usual 8 or 10 inch squares, which makes them quicker to knit, and a lot more work to join together.
However, the sense of accomplishment when one is finished so quickly is great ... especially when I combine this with my machine embroidery passion.
I'll post a photo as soon as I get a chance.


----------



## ole chook (May 17, 2011)

I am using up some stash knitting scarves for the homeless for next winter


----------



## Searley (Apr 4, 2012)

I'm knitting embellishments for my Melbourne Cup Race Day hat, which I then have to felt. There's a knitted full size toy cat half done (tedious, lots of counting increases and decreases so put it aside for a while). Have a "Lulu the Lamb" tea cosy that needs making up for a Christmas present and also working on designs for a tea cosy competition next year. Trying to get all done before it gets too hot to knit! Oh, and would like to try a Wingspan scarf - that's next on the list.


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

I just finished a pair of mittens and shipped off to Scotland for my 4 yr old GD. Have a ruffle scarf started for 17 yr old GD, and she keeps asking when I will finish her afghan that I started over a year and a half ago!! I have a ruffle skirt pattern and yarn that I want to make for the 4 yr old by Christmas. I also have several balls of ruffle yarn to make scarves. Too busy reading! 

June


----------



## njbk55 (Apr 29, 2011)

I have been on vac since tue am ( i work 3rd) have been working on knitting hats to sell at two craft shows that I am doing next month.


----------



## knittaholic (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi, we all really seem very busy.
Busy with a crocheted top for my mother, almost finished a black cardigan for myself, a verigated tablecloth for the lovely table my husband is making for our kitchen/dining room, and some crocheted carpets for the same area in my house.

There are also some other UFO's that I am to scared to even think about. I am starting to think life is too short 
:lol:


----------



## wooly-minded (Feb 4, 2012)

I am part way through knitting a small knapsack with a Norwegian look - it is from a book my daughter bought me for my birthday as she thought I might like the challenge - I don't know how long it will take me to finish! I usually only have one WIP at a time, but might have to take a break and do some Christmas gift knitting before finishing the bag.


----------



## Knitnewbie (Mar 8, 2011)

Working on three projects: liner for a plarn basket/tote I just finished; sweaters for my grands, and a Starling bag out of scrap yarn that I tied together to get a skein of yarn. Don't know when I will complete the bag, since the skein is used up and I used up all the scrap cotton yarn I had. I will work on it bit by bit as I get more cotton yarn scraps from making dishcloths. 

I am amazed at my creativity since I began knitting and crocheting. At first, everything I did was strictly by the pattern, but now, I may begin a pattern and swerve off into something I think I might like. That's why I decided to do the Starling in scrap yarn and how I ended up with the plarn baskets.


----------



## HappieGram (Oct 31, 2011)

Well, I've got a few things in process. An afghan, a shawl, socks and the sleeves on a sweater. I think I'll finish the afghan soon.  
Oh and I just finished two doggie sweaters.


----------



## nancyfromaus (Jan 12, 2012)

Hi, I am doing a Wee Willie Winkie outfit for a teddy bear. My daughter-in-law loves bears and presented this one to me and said could I dress it up please. I will probably make a candlestick as well.


----------



## Rita Ann (Jan 17, 2012)

I am in-between tooooo..Making some Christmas Dish Clothes..I am waiting for my yarn to come...then I will make a scarf for my son...


----------



## pemstags (Aug 19, 2012)

I'm knitting my great granddaughter a hooded cardican in magic knit yarn, just got one more sleeve and hood to do next
Pat


----------



## Pat lamb (Oct 31, 2011)

I am on my 4th bear, 5 th owl hat and a bag full of hats, they are all going to the different schools in our area that are in need.


----------



## ladystarshine (Apr 29, 2011)

I am making one of those frilly skirts for my granddaughter


----------



## ClaireR (Dec 21, 2011)

Just heard that a friend needs some chemo caps so have stopped working on other projects for a while; then will get back to the five sweaters I still have on needles which need to be completed..........Hope to send photos soon and clear my conscience re the unfinished ones..............


----------



## jbweaver (May 5, 2011)

I am knitting a cardigan for myself, a child's pullover sweater and a hooded sweater for charity.


----------



## sophie11 (Nov 22, 2011)

Just got done with 3 pair of leg warmers for gd's and working on a shrug for me. (maybe) and a T sweater for donation. Don't have near as many projects going as some but try to limit them to 3 or 4 at the most. Took several item to church for their craft sale next month. Enjoy reading what everyone is making.


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

I am trying to think what to do next


----------



## Liz at Furze (Jun 24, 2012)

Just learnt to knit socks on circulars, so on my third pair. Love it!


----------



## kammyv4 (Aug 6, 2012)

I have a lace shawl, an Afghan and another shawl


----------



## wtchgrl (Sep 19, 2011)

A vintage car coat.


----------



## jraphi (Nov 12, 2011)

I am working on a sweater for me.


----------



## Granny8 (Mar 23, 2011)

Making teddy bears in school colors, also have an afghan going....


----------



## Vignewood (Apr 18, 2011)

I just finished a bee hat and an angry bird hat for grandsons and the antler cardigan for my grandaughter. Next I will make hats for my other grandchildren. Then a cardigan for myself. I am waiting for my harmony interchangables to arrive!


----------



## jac761 (Dec 5, 2011)

A dress for one daughter (grown), a sweater coat (Vogue Pattern) for the other daughter and the stockinette snake for a friend...oh and a lace vest.


----------



## Oma42 (May 10, 2012)

Doll clothes for GD's first American Girl doll. Also finishing cardi for me.


----------



## stephaniec (Jul 26, 2012)

I am working my way through sweaters cardigans hats mittens hoodies Etc plus i am going to be a granny again so have started,the squares i also have a sleeveless top for myself to be knitted For myself i think this lot will keep busy for some time.


----------



## shiradon (Apr 6, 2012)

I am working on my third summer wind circular scarf, the baby umbilical cord hat, plan to start another helix hat for homeless students and my sox for me are crying at the bottom of my bag. Plan to do another summer wind scarf before Xmas found a couple good books at half price books with some good useable patterns. I want to
Make a sweater for me after Christmas


----------



## nrc1940 (Mar 24, 2012)

I'm putting the finishing touches on one afghan, have started another one (explanation: For a year from this Christmas, I'm making afghans for each of my kids [and their families--6 of them]); knitting a sweater for a 14-year-old grandson; and working on lace motifs so I'll be ready for the lace shawl KAL starting here in January.


----------



## Dohuga (Nov 26, 2011)

I just finished a pillow pet for a grandson and plan to crochet a pair of slippers for my husband and knit a pair of socks for a friend.


----------



## glojax (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm working on a prayer shawl for hospice, ruffle scarfs for DD friends,& white heart baby blanket. Sure wish there were more hours in a day!


----------



## Sumacsew (Sep 17, 2012)

WIP are a double knit scarf, a baby blanket, and a fair isle cowl. I don't like having so much going at once!


----------



## Sumacsew (Sep 17, 2012)

WIP are a double knit scarf, a baby blanket, and a fair isle cowl. I don't like having so much going at once!


----------



## sunkitty13 (May 1, 2012)

mumof3boys said:


> hi everyone ,
> well im sitting here at moment just put my knitting down for the night , and just got thinking that it would be nice to find out what everyone is knitting ? and what they plan on knitting next ?
> well im nearly finished knitting my first baby blanket in years for my partners brothers girlfriend for the frst baby and i play on knitting cardigans next.


I'm knitting the snowflake shawl from Debbie Bliss' latest magazine issue, plus I am making a snuggly blanket for my cat to crawl under in his catbed.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

I'm making a boys pullover sweater and plan to do a duplicate stitch of racing cars after it's completed..I'm also working on the pinwheel throw. I thought I would like to make a cowl from a free pattern in two shades of teal perhaps with a cream color added for interest.


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

Right now I am maybe overwhelming myself. I am knitting a Raggedy Ann and Andy dolls for my 3 year old GD for Christmas. Plus working on dishcloths and towels for the adults. One of my GS's ( 9 years old) popped in to visit and say "I love you Grandma" and I said make me a list of what you want for Xmas and he did He said I only want you to make me something not buy it. His list...????? A pair of gloves, a scarf, a hat, (now mind you these are to be diffrent colors. Not color coordinated. LOL!!!!! The list continues... a Xmas card and a big kiss, and a big hugg. I told him the kiss and hug are always a diffinate. He just walks over and hangs out with Grandma. No reason to come over. Just hangs around and talks and helps me with things. He especially loves it when he comes over and I happen to be baking cookies or something. He likes to sample tomake sure they are eatable. LOL!!! Love that baby boy of mine. When he leaves I always get a hug and he says I love you and I say I love you more and that will go on for another 5 minutes. I don't think we will ever come to the conclusion who loves who more but it is fun.


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

Well, let's see: fingerless gloves for my son, the chunky blanket from the purl-bee (had trouble getting needles large enough for this project), a few scarves for charity, still working on my daughter's college blanket and should make a dead fish hat for my grandson for Chistmas. There are a few others, but that is an ongoing project with many items that will not come to an end anytime soon.


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

always have a pair of socks in the works, then felted boots for gradaughters in their college colors, slippers for ggson, sweater for daughter, and on and on it goes.


----------



## Rhonda223 (Oct 15, 2012)

Good Morning I just started back to knitting a few weeks ago. My sister and I get together every Friday and spend the afternoon working on crafts we call ourselves the Baldwin sister . We have been cross stitching but she started to crochet hats for Christmas presents so I decided to knit scarfs to match. I have fallen back in love with knitting. I have made 6 scarfs so far .... nothing fancy still trying to remember how to do the "fancy" stitches. What I like about knitting is that you can see your accomplishments quicker. Hope everyone has a great day


----------



## triana (May 2, 2012)

MzBarnz said:


> Taking a break from bears (sob sob) to see if I can make one of those dead fish hats for grandchildren's Christmas present. I am so hooked on the bears that I am having withdrawals and it's only been 2 days!!


I know just how you feel. Ha Ha


----------



## nab (Aug 26, 2011)

I am finishing up my bears for Christmas orders. Then I need to finish my sisters afghan. Then I'm not sure. Probably more bears.


----------



## dianaiad (Feb 9, 2011)

Let's see now...
I'm working on: 

One Holbrook shawl 
the other thrummed mitten using Lion Brand's Fishermen's Wool and an alpaca fleece my brother in law gave me
a pair of socks
a sweater for my mother
two hats (don't like either of 'em)
a gigantic....thing...that's been on the needles and in the UFO pile so long I can't remember what it is and I'll put back in the UFO pile as soon as I figure it out

........and a partridge in a pear tree?


----------



## Gurney (Feb 17, 2012)

Hotwater bottle covers for my stepson and his partner. When I get bored with the blue/grey colour of his, I knit some of hers (cream), both in Aran. The striped back of an intarsia cushion has been put on hold while I make these 2 gifts for Christmas,as has the 12 square baby blanket (10 down, 2 to go). Then number two daughter wants a teapot mat to match the very cool teascosy I made last month.Then I want to get back to the knitting machine and plan to learn more crochet over the winter in order to beat the blues with colour.


----------



## knitbreak (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm doing the eleventh hour blanket/throw,using Rowen's Tumble yarn.It calls for an I cord border,but I want a wider border.Now need to figure out how to add it ,etc.


----------



## KnittingSquare (Sep 9, 2012)

Nearly finished middle GS's blanket have already started youngest GS's blanket and then I am going to start a Teddy bear


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

Are we ssters??


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

I am working and learning about lace knitting. Hopefully this evening, I will have the very last few rows of a silk and mohair shawl done. Next I want to tackle another lace shawl a little harder this time. Then in between that I would like to try some fingerless gloves for Christmas presents. Someone on KP posted what looked like and easy pair from Lion Brande. But so hooked on lacey shawls.


----------



## triana (May 2, 2012)

I've got three things on the go at the moment. A Rose Medusa scarf for my DIL in beautiful shades of turquoise, a Cornflower hat for my granddaughter and cardigan for my husband, the first one I have knitted for him for around 40 years! It's great to see what everyone else is doing.


----------



## mariolacronin (Jun 12, 2012)

Hmmm... lets see... here are just SOME projects I have going right now (not counting those "hybernating") - a lacy top, lace shawl, a long angora coat, a large mittered blanket, 2 pairs of socks, a vest for my hubby, a zippered cardigan for my son, a lacey bolero, another lace scarf, a skirt, and a cardigan for mua! Aha, and 2 pairs of fingerless gloves, a camplicated cabled coat and a little less caomplicated cabled jacket in gorgeous Madelinetosh Baltic! And believe it or not... most of it will get finished... it just takes a little time  :thumbup: :-D 
and yes, I do have a full time job :-(


----------



## Jenval (Sep 18, 2012)

I am working on a knitted baby blanket, holbrook shawl, baby jacket, and in the morning when I get up I am going to start my first bear that will be my weekend project looking forward to starting need a hug bear yay.


----------



## josette (Jul 6, 2012)

Just finished to ruffle skirts for my young nieces. Finishing a dinosaur hood for my 4 year old grandson and will be starting a frog hood for my 18 mt. grandson. Next will be 3 pairs of chunky socks for my daughter and 2 daughter in laws. If enough time I plan to make hats for my 2 sons, and son in law.


----------



## Ranger (Apr 26, 2012)

Working on a sweater for gs, fingerless mitts for niece. Baby blanket, shawl,for sister. Lots of wips!


----------



## etta joyce (Oct 3, 2012)

I finished a prayer shawl and watched the San Fran Giants win the first game of the series.............GO Giant's


----------



## uneasyjune (Apr 1, 2011)

I am making a jumper for myself got the back done and half the front also been making peg angels in crochet


----------



## Betulove (Mar 11, 2011)

Just finished two prayer shawls. Working on 13 scarfs for my daughter girls at work for Christmas, nine down four to go. Have a AG doll coat on one set of needls. These hand are not still.


----------



## efq (Oct 18, 2012)

Have been knitting hats to put in Charity Shoeboxes.......next project is a hot water bottle cover for my secret santa at work!


----------



## crazysue (Sep 15, 2012)

Working on a bag, and plan to knit a Meerkat, from a pattern book.


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

I'm sewing up a jacket for my great nephew and should soon be finishing wrist warmers for my niece. Next project is "beard hats" for 3 nephews.


----------



## kristym (Nov 21, 2011)

A diamond pattern mens socks


----------



## Bobbie K (Apr 5, 2011)

I just finished knitting 2 small hats for my nieces little dogs. I am half done with a crochet kitty hat for my great niece. I have 26 nieces and nephews and they all have kids and now there are great-greats on the way!


----------



## SharonK1 (Nov 4, 2011)

I'm currently working on a slouchy hat for my grandson, and afterwards I plan to make something for me, maybe a cape for the cold weather.


----------



## humdinger (Sep 12, 2011)

Working on a shrug for my granddaughter and a pair of socks as well as the crocheted bag for the "stashbuster" bag. Then I want to start a shawl for my sister.


----------



## mary etta (Oct 24, 2011)

Still knitting warm stuf for my family - they all live up North in the cold cold weather.


----------



## grannysue (Sep 2, 2011)

I am just finishing another baby coat for a very precious baby who will be delivered mid December, God willing. My niece had a stillborn daughter 3 years ago this week at 26 weeks and despite serious gynacological problems and several operations she is now expecting again. However she will not be allowed to go full term and will have to undergo another serious operation because of her condition and will not be able to have any more babies. Every stitch is a prayer that this baby will hang on as long as possible and be a hearty and healthy and wonderful Christmas present!


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Right now I'm knitting on my Holbrook shawl - almost to the border. There are 3 more shawls I'm working on, a vest using Amazing yarn, a scarf and a cowl. Swatched last night for an Aran sweater. I'm drowning in many more WIPs.


----------



## Ranger (Apr 26, 2012)

grannysue said:


> I am just finishing another baby coat for a very precious baby who will be delivered mid December, God willing. My niece had a stillborn daughter 3 years ago this week at 26 weeks and despite serious gynacological problems and several operations she is now expecting again. However she will not be allowed to go full term and will have to undergo another serious operation because of her condition and will not be able to have any more babies. Every stitch is a prayer that this baby will hang on as long as possible and be a hearty and healthy and wonderful Christmas present!


Sending my prayers


----------



## Mary Ann in NC (Jan 1, 2012)

a retro vest for my husband for Christmas and some hats, also for Christmas presents.


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

mumof3boys said:


> hi everyone ,
> well im sitting here at moment just put my knitting down for the night , and just got thinking that it would be nice to find out what everyone is knitting ? and what they plan on knitting next ?
> well im nearly finished knitting my first baby blanket in years for my partners brothers girlfriend for the frst baby and i play on knitting cardigans next.


still working on my prayer shawl for my Aunt. I have taken the frogging title over from my friend. lol


----------



## SandyC (Jun 27, 2011)

MzBarnz said:


> Taking a break from bears (sob sob) to see if I can make one of those dead fish hats for grandchildren's Christmas present. I am so hooked on the bears that I am having withdrawals and it's only been 2 days!!


where did you get the pattern for dead fish hat? would love to make them for Christmas gifts. Thanks in advance


----------



## essbee (May 13, 2012)

I'm making a baby afghan for a co-worker and a Blessed Mother shawl. Just finished a quilt for my grandson.


----------



## Gloria1008 (Feb 10, 2012)

I'm knitting squares to sew together for a throw for Son and DIL for Christmas. Finish scare for the homeless is nexton the list. Maybe something else.


----------



## brucew (May 7, 2012)

At the moment I am working on a lace scarf out of sport weight wool and a shawl out of a cashmere mix lace weight.


----------



## davidw1226 (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm working on a sweater (that I've been working on for months, between other projects). I'm ready to bind off the neck. (It's a top down pattern from Knitting Pure and Simple), then it's on to the sleeves. I'm also working on a hat. Next up. may be another hat that I bought the pattern and yarn for at Stitches Midwest or a scarf using bulky weight yarn.


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

Right now I'm on a mittens-hat-scarf mode. I have a ton of socks waiting to get on my needles.


----------



## Pat FP (Nov 30, 2011)

I am finishing the last of 7 ruffled scarf for the Christmas Bazzar at my church, a prayer shawl and a mixed wool scarf. Last night I finished my first Chemo hat watching the world series. Go Giants. The hat I will frog it seems to slouchy. I have an adult surprise jacet that I am working on too.


----------



## noni (Apr 12, 2011)

I have been working on baby afghans and hats and sweaters for almost 2 years for mostly family some friends. Right now I think the baby phase is over for awhile and am now trying to use up left over yarn making hats and small blankets for charity. Maybe I will try something for myself next.


----------



## ayjay (Apr 3, 2011)

Right now I am knitting dishcloths and hot pads.
Next it is back to some hats, I have orders for.
Then I have a bear I have to finish. Procrastination with it. Just keep putting it off.


----------



## missyern (Jan 23, 2011)

So busy filling orders for animal caps I can not start anything else.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I just finished a baby blanket for our new granddaughter and two afghans for two grandsons. Never doing two at a time again. Next - another baby blanket for the same baby because I can't resist the color combination. After that, another afghan for a granddaughter. I love doing these - just in stockinette, only fancy is stripes. They choose the colors, I design on computer, they give approval. Lots of fun and very relaxing.


----------



## KathieMT (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm almost finished with a second sock and then it's back to hats for the Rescue Mission.


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

I'm doing the reader's shawl for myself. Last Feb I started knitting Christmas gifts and socks, all for others.It's nice to have something personal to work on.


----------



## tmlester (Apr 8, 2011)

I'm working on a Christening blanket for my first grandchild and just finished the 6th or 7th baby blanket for my stash of them. I get requests and its nice to have some done ahead of time. I just started a St. Brigid patterned poncho for my niece for Christmas and have a haat and scarf in line for my nephew next.


----------



## babyjanis (Oct 9, 2012)

I finished a Wingspan scarf and am now working on a jacket.


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

mumof3boys said:


> hi everyone ,
> well im sitting here at moment just put my knitting down for the night , and just got thinking that it would be nice to find out what everyone is knitting ? and what they plan on knitting next ?
> well im nearly finished knitting my first baby blanket in years for my partners brothers girlfriend for the frst baby and i play on knitting cardigans next.


Am crocheting the stashbuster bag and knitting a sweater for my DH


----------



## kimmiesmom (Sep 12, 2012)

rujam said:


> I have started my snow family, just knitted two coathanger covers (aha another "th" word) and I have started a beret in feather and fan stitch for my friend. I also have 4 upside down dolls to knit. My fingers will be smoking.


I've been looking for a pattern for the knitted coathanger covers. Where did you find yours?

I just finished a hat and leg warmers for my new great niece, and am almost finished with a pumpkin hat for my granddaughter.


----------



## AnnieBea (Oct 25, 2012)

Currently 2/3 of the way finished with a knit ripply baby afghan. As soon as that's done I'm on to something with double-pointed needles. Haven't decided what it's going to be yet; trying to focus on this afghan.


----------



## Scoot915 (Mar 25, 2011)

Am about 8 rows into a pretty afghan I have been wanting to make. 
Because I like to work on smaller projects to take a break from a big one I will also be working on a cable scarf that is about 1/4 of the way started.
A necklace made with Habu stainless wool and beads that I started in a class about a month ago and has been laying in a bag glaring at me to finish.
Need to weave in ends for 3 scarves and make the braided fringe for one of those.
Put the clasps on the ends of a two bracelets that will be Christmas gifts.
Finish a pair of socks. Actually since I only have a little bit of the first sock started I will most likely frog that and use a pattern I like better.


----------



## m_azingrace (Mar 14, 2012)

mumof3boys said:


> hi everyone ,
> well im sitting here at moment just put my knitting down for the night , and just got thinking that it would be nice to find out what everyone is knitting ? and what they plan on knitting next ?
> well im nearly finished knitting my first baby blanket in years for my partners brothers girlfriend for the frst baby and i play on knitting cardigans next.


Hi all. Currently I have an Ashton Shawl in progress, which will go to a friend. I'm also working on a pair of socks (finished one, the other 1/3 done); my "portable" knitting. My next 2 projects will be a sweater for father in law and one for HubbyDearest, to be finished for Christmas (well, at least the one for his dad).


----------



## Leland Sandy (Aug 24, 2011)

Today I am finishing and stuffing the 20th 4-inch pumpkin I am doing for my daughter's kindergarten class. MUST finish the alpaca sweater for same daughter (on the needles for several years) for her birthday which was 2 weeks ago. Yummy yellow baby blanket is on the needles for my "when I get to be a grandma box." And Christmas is exactly 2 months away. Gasp.


----------



## kdb (Aug 29, 2012)

I am knitting a hat for a customer, and after that I am starting my 50 to 100 scarf goal for next year for the battered womens shelter, so excited about starting.


----------



## kimmiesmom (Sep 12, 2012)

grannysue said:


> I am just finishing another baby coat for a very precious baby who will be delivered mid December, God willing. My niece had a stillborn daughter 3 years ago this week at 26 weeks and despite serious gynacological problems and several operations she is now expecting again. However she will not be allowed to go full term and will have to undergo another serious operation because of her condition and will not be able to have any more babies. Every stitch is a prayer that this baby will hang on as long as possible and be a hearty and healthy and wonderful Christmas present!


Will join you in prayer, stitch by stitch.


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

grannysue said:


> I am just finishing another baby coat for a very precious baby who will be delivered mid December, God willing. My niece had a stillborn daughter 3 years ago this week at 26 weeks and despite serious gynacological problems and several operations she is now expecting again. However she will not be allowed to go full term and will have to undergo another serious operation because of her condition and will not be able to have any more babies. Every stitch is a prayer that this baby will hang on as long as possible and be a hearty and healthy and wonderful Christmas present!


Prayers being sent your way for your Neice and new Grandbaby.


----------



## MelissaC (May 27, 2012)

I'm working on a baby cardigan that I'm really excited to finish as it's my first article of clothing, 2 baby blankets, and the Daphne scarf from ravelry. I may have a few other WIP but I can't think of them if I do. I will finish the cardigan today then start a hat to go with it.


----------



## josephinemiller (Jul 12, 2012)

I am knitting two women's sweaters for my two grown daughters. After those are done I am knitting a poncho for my GD. It's amazing how many different projects we are all working on.


----------



## BetUcan (Sep 12, 2012)

I finished 11 hats for my 11 great grandchildren for Christmas and I am now doing a cardigan for myself. It's a striped yarn so I am having a time making the stripes match on the pieces that will join together on the side seams. After thoughts are always better that fore thoughts. LOL


----------



## Shasta53 (Dec 24, 2011)

I'm nearly finished with Brooks Column of Leaves Scarf. I love the pattern, but I'm ready to move on to something else.
I'd love to try Annies Woolens Bear Christmas Stocking on Ravelry, but I've never used two or more colors before. Scary! Has anyone made this one?


----------



## 9ewes (Sep 10, 2012)

Oh done let me see,I've got the hat from Crystal Palace not quite done and I finally found my purple sock I was knitting on. Some how it got burried in a box. OH well. I'm going to start on hats and mittens for our church mitten tree.


----------



## crafty jeanie (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm almost finished with a pancho and then need to finish up some babys items I've already started.


----------



## suebuddah (Aug 26, 2011)

just finishing a bolero for my mum, then going to knit 2 sweaters for my niece to give as christmas presents and in between I crochet or knit cat blankets for the cat rescue xx


----------



## grammamary (Nov 26, 2011)

I just finished a hooded scarf for a grandaughter and 5 pairs of fingerless gloves with pockets for Christmas presents. Now I am knitting the top and sleeves of the Coat of Many Colors with Designer1234 KAL. Need to finish sewing bears for my brothers.


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

I am working on some fingerless gloves for my son, at his request. I gave him some last Christmas and wondered if he would wear them, guess he does if he wants more. I also have a half sock on the needles, the second one of the pair, using Patons sock yarn in black. I can only work on it when the light is good. Sure learned my lesson about knitting with black yarn.


----------



## Fourel (Jun 25, 2012)

I just finished a nine piece christening grouping. Now I have four Christmas stockings to make. After that who knows.


----------



## wordpaintervs (Feb 5, 2011)

oh how I'd love to see Ireland. I always wanted to, and now with my lung problems, I know I never shall (in person anyway) I also knit, crochet, embroidery and write inspirational stuff, I share on the internet. I have 3 short stories I keep intending to work on and submit (at age 72 I might should turn the intention into reality huh!...giggle)

I live in northern California in a small coastal town. I am a retired nurse and made and give away cloth dolls to kids with devestating diseases. 117 so far, and most disbursed by the local American Cancer Society to my county and the adjoining one. Sending a pic of 4 that found a home awhile back. 

I someday want to make/ receive some knitted skirts 16 inches high by 48 wide (in case there are volunteers) to make a different kind of doll skirt. My girl dolls are 24 inches high and flip a joined skirt, to turn into a doll wearing a white nightgown. Lots of lace on the skirts and a simple embroidered face. The boy is 28 inches high.

Right now I am waiting for needles (size 7) to make a simple knit cap for a son that lives in D.C. I just finished a scarf 9 and 1/2 inches wide by 60 inches long. It is such a simple project, done in multitudes of 4 on size 6mm or 10 USA needles with 2 left at the end of each row. I did a knit 2, knit 1 in back loop then purl one...repeating all the way across 34 stitches, ending with a knit 2. This is repeated all the way down till desired length is done. Kind of like a seed stitch with a stripe like texture also. Maybe I should send a picture? Real simple and of Acrylic yarn. I used Red Heart supersaver, (5 ounce varigated skein) as it was left over and a gray masculine looking color. It took just over 1 skein to get the length I wanted, and 2 days to finish it. NOW FOR THE CAP.

Enjoy the day


----------



## KnottyMe (Mar 8, 2012)

Hats, hats, and more hats, and a scarf and fingerless gloves. Then I'll be back to socks or an afghan or both.


----------



## smontero237 (Dec 5, 2011)

Oh my, I posted earlier about what projects I have going or am planning for my holiday knitting but reading all your posts I remembered my son wants fingerless gloves and my nephew and his wife are expecting their 1st baby in February. The baby shower will probably be sometime in January and I know they will be hurt if Auntie doesn't give a handmade gift. I better get off KP and knit, knit, knit!!


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

I am finishing a baby blanket for DIL's niece who is due in Feb. Have a scarf on needles but haven't done anything on it for weeks. Next is a top-down sweater for great-granddaughter Julia (almost three). She loves wearing hats so guess I'll add to her collection with one matching the sweater if I have enough yarn left over.


----------



## oleganny (Oct 14, 2011)

I always have socks on the needles, just finished up a pair of mittens to match beret for DD - next up - berets & mittens for DGD & DGGD - they want matching - will also make a matching hat for DGGD for when it is too cold for her to wear her beret. I also have a couple of crochet projects going also. I switch back & forth between knit & crochet - it seems to help my arthritic hands. When they hurt too much to do either, I work on a quilt - lol.

hugs
Shirley in Indiana


----------



## colonialcat (Dec 22, 2011)

In the last 2-3 weeks I have made 4 lap robes to give to an area Veterans hospital thru my Fort Plain NSDAR chapter, have done 2 others for them before this . Am working on a crocheted ruffled neck item to put around the neck my new purple in between season jacket. Now need to re stock some of my yarn companion colors, I try to make the lap robes somewhat bright but colors that blend well together to be cheerful but not over the top either .


----------



## kikifields (Jul 3, 2011)

I finished a child's chemo cap last evening and started another simply because I've got 3 sweaters which only need to be seamed together - but I really, really hate the finishing work. :|


----------



## SaLarr (Feb 7, 2012)

Just starting a dead fish hat. Have two to make for gifts for great nephews. Wish me luck as I have not done these before. Can't wait.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I now have a sock started and plan some fingerless gloves based on the last hat pattern I did.


----------



## maryellen 60 (Nov 7, 2011)

Right now I am knitting a lace shawl.I will also be starting a swing coat for my daughter with this beautiful yarn I bought at the New York Sheep and Wool Fair.


----------



## IncognitoDar (Feb 27, 2012)

I just finished a cardigan for my 1 1/2 year old granddaughter. Have not yet started another project.


----------



## dalex1945 (Sep 28, 2011)

Working on a short sleeve cardigan for daughter (we live in Florida), then need to finish a sweater for myself (WIP), but before that I need to knit a prayer shawl for a friend who is going to dialysis three times a week.


----------



## annejenell (Oct 25, 2012)

Currently I'm finishing up a sweater for my husband, working on a baby dress for a friend's super cute newborn, and knitten fingerless mitts for 3 of the boys on our football team.


----------



## Brianna9301 (Aug 18, 2011)

A simple prayer shawl for my niece. Just knitting each stitch so it's simple. I say a prayer each row I knit


----------



## Farmer (Aug 2, 2011)

Iam making a feather & fan cardigan for my DD in Noro sock yarn. Phew Next is earflap hats for Christmas 12 of the withTeam Spirit yarn.


----------



## LeAnn (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm working on a machine knit Ruana. I found a pattern that has a hood with a scarf attached and I'm putting that on it too. I've got to finish the crocheted edging on the scarf, then attach the hood. I decided to put bias edging all around and that will be last.


----------



## quiltress588 (Feb 18, 2012)

Have to finish up 2 granny square lap robes and 2 knitted lap robes and knit 1 more next month. Also finishing 2 hats for grandkids, block a scarf for neighbor and single crochet around a set 4 two-sided placemats for christmas gift and working on a funky fur bolero for granddaughters birthday. Then I still have another bolero for neighbor's girl and vest for her brother and a smocked jumper for other GD for christmas - whew I'm tired thinking about it. Better get to work and stop sitting here reading KP


----------



## Beth72 (Sep 23, 2012)

I have just finished knitting a baby afghan for a dear friend, a pair of crocheted slippers for my granddaughter and the bears that appear as my avatar. I am now attempting to finish a sweater for myself that I started 1 1/2 years ago. I finished the back now I am working on the front. This will be the first sweater I have ever knitted for and adult.


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

Working on a sweater for myself, a scarf for daughter, a baby belero, owl baby sweater, cup cake hat, another baby sweater, and I have many to sew up, which I have been doing between knitting and other things. I just started another baby hoodie last night, got a new baby in extended family that I didn't know was coming. The belero is ready to sew together then I put the edgings all around it, it's so cute, Sirdar pattern from early arrivals.


----------



## ridemakerema (Jul 20, 2012)

I just finished another shawl for a wounded soldier, and last night started a lace scarf which I'll finish tonight, and have in my bag the yarn, needles and pattern for a "Knit Tonight Cowl" I picked up at JoAnns a while ago. Keeping my hands busy helps me to maintain me happy... My wonderful husband of 56 years has Parkinson's and dementia and he likes me to sit with him in the afternoons and evenings. It's gratifying to work on something that you can start, work at it, and see immediately the product.


----------



## susannahp (Nov 7, 2011)

I just completed a pocket shawl , fingerless gloves, hat slippers and caridgans for hubby, sister and good friend so a multiple of the things I mentioned on here , now I want to knit and crochet for me , I need a pair of fingerless gloves , slippers and of course a cowl then I want to work with fine thread that is my forte I love doing lacy things ...


----------



## ginawggw (Jun 3, 2012)

mumof3boys said:


> hi everyone ,
> well im sitting here at moment just put my knitting down for the night , and just got thinking that it would be nice to find out what everyone is knitting ? and what they plan on knitting next ?
> well i'm nearly finished knitting my first baby blanket in years for my partners brothers girlfriend for the first baby and i play on knitting cardigans next.


 In the middle of knitting my daughter a coat sweater and then my friend asked for a dog sweater so I am also working on it and of course every year my sister-in-law and I knit hats for the homeless. I always seem to have more than one project on the go.


----------



## fayp (Sep 24, 2012)

A cabled sweater (Craftsy class) and and an Elf Christmas Stocking with a curled toe. Next up: Beaded lace shawl (another Craftsy class)


----------



## Mystikerin (Jul 19, 2011)

I am finishing a pair of socks, seems to have become my latest addiction, lol (did I REALLY need another one??). My next projects are socks, socks, socks. Maybe I will actually get to Knit a pair for myself in 2020 or so! But I love making them plus I got to expand my stash! I bought all the cool colors and then remembered that my daughter's partner was allergic to wool, so that warranted an other JoAnne purchase and I found some non-wool yarn to work for her! They are very pretty colors for the yarn.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Working on Grace Jones cowl for girls in my family in Chicago and Hats for the guys. 
Have 1 hat made in Gray LB Woolease and at least 1 more to make.
3 cowls all in LB homespun in different colors, 2 more to go.
Not knitting but in progress a quilted purse, a memory quilt (?) out of my college age GD. 
And waiting impatiently for my Knitter's Pride - Cubics Interchangeable Deluxe Needle Set - Cubics Deluxe Set. That I went to buy at Jimmy Beans Wool and they were out of stock.  but should be able to pick them up in a week or so. My early Christmas present to me.
Have a wonderful day!
Oh yes, forgot to add that I found a pressed wood cabinet at the thrift store for $20 (minus the 20% coupon) that holds ALMOST all of my stash. Finally got most of it out of the LR. Of course it is just me and Patrick (orange tabby cat) and he doesn't mind the clutter as long as he gets his "lovin" :lol:


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

MzBarnz said:


> Taking a break from bears (sob sob) to see if I can make one of those dead fish hats for grandchildren's Christmas present. I am so hooked on the bears that I am having withdrawals and it's only been 2 days!!


The dead fish hats are so fun! I am sure they will be loved!


----------



## GWYNETH LLOYD (Jan 3, 2012)

2 projects on the go , a tunisian crochet blanket for myself , and a frilly scarf for a little girl at church.


----------



## IncognitoDar (Feb 27, 2012)

fayp said:


> A cabled sweater (Craftsy class) and and an Elf Christmas Stocking with a curled toe. Next up: Beaded lace shawl (another Craftsy class)


I have been considering the cabled sweater class but have not taken a class previously on Craftsy. How do you like their classes?


----------



## momskii (Oct 25, 2012)

I just got tired of counting all the items that I have going on right now, so I could post this. I mostly crochet, but have just finished a pair of booties for one of the new babies at work. I have 7 afghans in the works. I have a booth at a craft fair on Nov 17th so my hands have been working overtime. Two of the afghans are for gifts for 2013, so there is no rush to finish them first. One is for my granddaughter for Christmas, but it is all blue and I get bored quick doing it. One is a baby afghan, and all the babies for this year have now been born. I am also doing some baby hats for my hospital. They work up really fast.


----------



## gclemens (Feb 18, 2012)

I have finished knitting a sweater for my husband. It is in the laundry and the buttons are in the oven. When they are done I can put on the finishing touches and then put a photo of KP. Next is a crochet sweater/shawl for my daughter for Christmas.


----------



## crafty19391 (Aug 23, 2011)

Just finished a red,whiteand blue afghan for VA hospital, am now making arm warmings for my neighbor.


----------



## twistedsister (May 22, 2012)

i have just finished making 10 purse babies , and dollys to go in them , i think im ready to go onto a new project , but not sure what to make next , i do have a blanket that i started a while back so i might get back to that


----------



## Judithlynn (May 13, 2012)

I have my first sock on needles.I found a pattern for a collar made from starbella flash on the Michael's website. It's about 3/4 done. I'm crocheting a tablecloth for a friend. I'm working on that most of the time. It needs to be done by Thanksgiving. I'm planning a sweater for my GGS for Christmas.


----------



## Isabel (Mar 15, 2011)

Crocheting two Spiderman afghans for grandsons, ages 3 & 4; joining multi-colored strips (knitted from leftover yarns) for an afghan; joining knitted or crocheted pieces for two more afghans; a purse knitted with black and beige nylon yarn. I think there's more in my "Rat's Nest," but it's hazardous to dig too deeply in there.


----------



## kiwi1 (Oct 21, 2012)

just finished a wingspan, and have a pair of socks and a sweater as WIPs


----------



## rosespun (May 27, 2012)

hmm...set of socks, three hats, three fair isle headbands, two wash cloths, two ornaments, sashay scarf.- all done.

on needles: another sashay yarn, the second fingerless mitt, a hat,scarf, more ornaments...think that is enough.


----------



## Frogsong (Feb 26, 2011)

I'm working on a baby blanket, and when it's finished I have to make one more. Already made two. Seems all my family members decided to have babies at the same time.


----------



## Grandma Annette (Feb 8, 2012)

HI. JUST FINISH A BABY CARDIGAN AND HAVE TO FINISH 6 DOLLS FOR THE CHRISTMAS RAFFLE ....BUT WOULD LOVE TO START KNITTING DOLLS CLOTHES.


----------



## jwilderj (Aug 28, 2012)

I am working on a cardigan for my GD. I got a bit bored with it and started a pullover for myself. It is tricky because it is made with a blackberry stitch that has 4 rows for the pattern AND AT THE SAME TIME a center double cable with 8 rows for its pattern. Decided to use 2 row counters which hang around my neck on different colored yarn. GD and her family have moved from Florida to North Carolina where it gets cold so also have in the works cardigans for her husband and 2 children. I doubt the 6 year-old has ever worn a sweater. 
Cheers


----------



## Tennessee.Gal (Mar 11, 2012)

My main project right now is finishing an afghan for my daughter's Christmas gift. I also have 2 shawls and a hat on needles.


----------



## debbie1 (Feb 9, 2011)

well right now I'm knitting a lot of socks. I seem to get on a kick of socks, gloves, mittens etc. I have to always be knitting or crocheting something. I just love watch string turn into things... Silly??? Naw! I've made several items for our first and only great granddaughter and had a ball doing them. Just thought I'd let you know too that it's just plain great to knit, crochet and be creative. Have fun!!!


----------



## pebbels (Oct 5, 2012)

I have just finished an aran jumper for my 11 year old grandson and have started another for his twin sister.I am then going to have a go at a bear


----------



## Carol77584 (Aug 31, 2011)

I am working on a blanket. Can't wait to finish so I can start Dee's Holbrook shawl.


----------



## Paganini (Jul 23, 2012)

I'm knitting like mad for our church Christmas fair - beanies in different colours and sizes including 2 already pre-ordered - one white with a 'fur' cuff and the other red and white (Manchester United fan) plus an assortment of flower brooches, sea creatures and insect pins. Plus a dress for my granddaughter's 8th birthday in just over a week. I may run up some knittens as well... so in a little while my stash will be well and truly busted


----------



## jwilderj (Aug 28, 2012)

It is so nice to know that I am not the oly one who has 3 or 4 projects going at the same time. I am 83 and figure that I can't die until I get all my projects finished. I love to knit.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

On a BSJ and just got to where I am doing rows 81 through 99 with 90 stitches. Yay, I am in the home stretch.

Finished a cute swirl hat for charity in a toddler size and am mostly done with an infant hat also for charity. Using up odds and ends of pastels and variegated yarns for these hats. 

Also have a pair of socks going for my daughter and am up to the heel. Probably will do Priscilla Wild's no muss no fuss no wraps short row heel. I can do wraps, but don't like them. I find them too fussy. I would rather do Priscilla's K 2 together to close the gap and a make one to compensate for the K 2 tog.

Interesting that our local charities don't want mittens or fingerless gloves this winter, just hats and scarves.


----------



## dawn Allen (Jun 24, 2011)

i am knitting jumpers for a friends 3 grandchildren for school for next year.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I just finished my 2nd stashbuster bag for Christmas presents, and am also working on a waterfall top from my workshop. Small project, a pair for red Christmas socks using dpns. Hope to take Darowil's magic loop and toe up socks in January. I would love to be able to make two socks at once. 
Shirley


----------



## Grandma val (Oct 6, 2011)

I am making three Need a Hug bears for my Grandaughter
to give to her bridesmaids at her wedding on 21st December.


----------



## junel (May 5, 2012)

I probably should know this but what are "dead fish hats"?


----------



## jmewin (Oct 18, 2012)

What a great aunt you are!!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Just finished one sweater and one jumper! I need to go through my patterns and decide what to start next!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

junel said:


> I probably should know this but what are "dead fish hats"?


check out the following link and also search on KP for other pictures.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-82578-1.html


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Take a look at the little guy in my avatar. He is wearing one. There are a couple of forum threads on them. Fun to knit and a good way to use up odds and ends of stash.



junel said:


> I probably should know this but what are "dead fish hats"?


----------



## knittingdragon (Jun 15, 2012)

Just finished a panda and working on an elephant and a monkey


----------



## ginger c (Apr 8, 2012)

Put my heavy afgan away for a while, working on a kitchen towel, :lol: :lol:


----------



## LizAnne (Nov 25, 2011)

I am making a scarf using the Raspberry stitch for a Christmas gift, a baby blanket for a friend's grand baby, a shawl for a friend, and the last sock for my DH. Next, I am taking an Entrelac class and we will be making a shawl. I like to keep several projects going at once so I don't get tired of the same thing every day.


----------



## Beve (May 5, 2012)

Just finished 2 pair of socks, a hat which I will felt for a doll, slippers and now working on a lace scarf in dark red alpaca. Most of what I knit is for surprise presents for others. It is just fun to knit!


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

Just finished crocheting pieces for a baby blanket for!a friend of mine, have to put it together while knitting more socks for my family for XMAS.


----------



## leola.lee (Jan 31, 2012)

just finished a cardigan for my daughter with moose on it. She loves it. working on baby booties for baby threads a charity I donate to. 
The sweater seemed to drag so enjoying small projects.


----------



## pamelasuecooper (Sep 8, 2012)

I love the knitted bears i have one to do in cbunky yarn.


----------



## trishaann (Sep 22, 2012)

I am knitting scarves for my parents with an "X and O" cable for Christmas. They are turning out quite nice using Sensations Superlana bulky yarn from JoAnn fabrics.


----------



## colonialcat (Dec 22, 2011)

Just finished a bright colored lap robe. more for spring time than now . have a skein of dk green one of those super sized ones hate the green needs to be paired with some other colors to be usable have other nice soft lite green and real green also yarn I can pair it with to give it some life


----------



## colleen911 (Oct 12, 2011)

I just finished a ripple afghan in brown and oranges. Have a baby outfit to make for a friend. A pullover for ggs for christmas with a frog on the front. Juat started a baby blanket in v stitch. Should stay busy for awhile.


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

I am knitting a black scarf for my GS. Then blocking a bolero for my great GD.


----------



## Helga82 (Apr 13, 2011)

Finishing long sleeves on a Pullover for my son(62)
next project a pullover for a 4yr old w/ hat and mittens
Scarves and hats for friends. That should hold me until
Xmas. Have fun. Helga82


----------



## spikepei (Mar 25, 2012)

I am currently knitting an Elmo likeness for my grandsons birthday. Used a few different pattern pieces to get the look I wanted.


----------



## Glo 54 (Oct 25, 2012)

I have just finished a shawl for my daughter for Christmas,and have started a long line cardigan for MYSELF.First time I have done anything for myself for about 4years. Been busy knitting for my grandchildren and my daughter now it's MY TURN!!


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

I've several WIP... but, the one I must concentrate on is a hoody car coat for my niece's daughter; she grew from a 2T to a 4T, while I was sick with the flu. 

I've also a lovely honeycomb cable scarf, two pairs of socks and mary jane baby booties on needles all partly made. There are other patterns I'm itching to make, but I must finish at least two of the WIPs before I begin another item... lol


----------



## deeknittingclick (Aug 3, 2011)

Hi I am knitting a Soaker for my new Granddaughter due January. The next item will be the same I think. Otherwise it will be a matinee jacket.


----------



## NipomoNan (May 20, 2012)

I'm hurrying to finish a fashionista cardigan for our DG who is in college in cold Utah, I have just a couple of rows to do on a baby blanket for charity, a bright red Amigarumi hippo, and must get started on a cabled vest for my 10 yr old GS whose birthday is just weeks away! Next? Probably socks, maybe one of Dee's shawls unless I get a request from one of the Grans for a "must have now". Nancy L.


----------



## speednutting (May 28, 2012)

A newbie here and I am frantically trying to knit poppies for the UK poppy appeal. Our Facebook group for charity knitters has had a request from the Royal British Legion to organize an event and we have set ourself the target of 100 though 1000 would be ideal! So I am definitely seeing red at the moment with just a smidge of black


----------



## Nanabjem (Jun 29, 2012)

Hi. Just finishing a short-sleeved jacket with a lacey collar. I have made an olive oil drip catcher from ravelry which is super for a bottle of wine too! xxx Annabelle


----------



## vannavanna (Oct 15, 2012)

"frog a shawl"???? This is the other language I mentioned.


----------



## B.THETFORD (Mar 7, 2012)

Had to take a break from knitting due to arthritis in my right shoulder. Stuck half done are cable pattern 4ply fingerless gloves for grandaughter, silk and kid mohair scarf(toooooo fine for comfort) for daughter, Found I can crochet more easily so am making mug cozies for Christmas charity stall at our local market. Might make a couple of hats if I have time and no pain.


----------



## vannavanna (Oct 15, 2012)

Can anyone tell me what " frog a shawl" means please?


----------



## Karen Z (Sep 15, 2012)

Working on socks for Christmas gifts this year and a circle vest.


----------



## Karen Z (Sep 15, 2012)

vannavanna said:


> Can anyone tell me what " frog a shawl" means please?


When you pull out the knitted rows is "to frog" so frogging a shawl is pulling the rows out! Oh my....all that work! :roll: Isn't it a great term?


----------



## speednutting (May 28, 2012)

haha - The US and the UK - 2 nations divided by a common language  Our american cousins would say frog whereas we would say pull or take down - and yes it is a whole other language this knitting lark isn't it?


----------



## GogoJules (Aug 27, 2012)

and in SA


----------



## GogoJules (Aug 27, 2012)

And in SA we would say "unpick"


----------



## Lina (Jan 17, 2011)

I have been making caps for charity


----------



## IncognitoDar (Feb 27, 2012)

Karen Z said:


> vannavanna said:
> 
> 
> > Can anyone tell me what " frog a shawl" means please?
> ...


We say frog it because it's like "ribbit" (rip it rip it)


----------



## vannavanna (Oct 15, 2012)

Why would one need to pull out the knitted rows? Is it to make holes? Wht not wrap wool around needle on previous roe?


----------



## vannavanna (Oct 15, 2012)

row even lol


----------



## vannavanna (Oct 15, 2012)

wool around twice on previous row----I'm getting excited!! sorry, now I'm giggling! Sorry


----------



## miswht23 (Oct 26, 2012)

I'm working on mittens form my little girl, then a hat and scarf for her new fall jacket. I think I'd like to try one of the bears I keep hearing about. (I'm new to the forum) Can someone send me a pattern?


----------



## Hotpot (Oct 2, 2012)

I'm knitting a baby cardigan. Please what is a frog shawl?


----------



## Hotpot (Oct 2, 2012)

OOOH just saw another post. Ah so funny


----------



## IncognitoDar (Feb 27, 2012)

vannavanna said:


> Why would one need to pull out the knitted rows? Is it to make holes? Wht not wrap wool around needle on previous roe?


Rip it out because of errors.


----------



## Knitnewbie (Mar 8, 2011)

I've finally finished a few projects. Hope you like them.


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

Whew! Some of your lists leave me breathless!

I'm working on a couple of sets of felted coasters. I'll post the pattern when I'm done. I like them a lot, and they make quick, easy inexpensive but fabulous gifts -- either as a set for Christmas, hostess or housewarming gift, or singly for co-workers, college kids, boss, teacher, etc. 

Then I'll be making a Noro bag to felt for my DIL for Christmas, and a ruffled felted bag for me.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

speednutting said:


> haha - The US and the UK - 2 nations divided by a common language  Our american cousins would say frog whereas we would say pull or take down - and yes it is a whole other language this knitting lark isn't it?


It is a lark and, I love it. The first time I went to the UK (my favorite country to visit), there were times when I couldn't understand what was being said to me... in English. But, after many years of visiting the UK, I became accustomed to the cadence, terms, etc.

We say "frog" because a frog says, "Rip-it, rip-it, rip-it"... ergo, we rip it. (Pull or take down, I have to remember those terms).

Well, my UK friend, have a good day (another American saying) and as the French would say... Vive la différence!


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

I've got two hats going right now. A pair of socks are UFO and in waiting right now. A pair of slippers in itchy wool are in the "later" bag right now.


----------



## Sarah Jo (Nov 6, 2011)

I am finishing up an afghan, next I plan to do short projects, like mittens, hat scarf, socks, etc.... If I don't get finished I will give them an IOU and continue until Ido finish. :roll:  :lol:


----------



## Sarah Jo (Nov 6, 2011)

I am finishing up an afghan, next I plan to do short projects, like mittens, hat scarf, socks, etc.... If I don't get finished I will give them an IOU and continue until Ido finish. :roll:  :lol:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm knitting a brioche hat (my first and it's been a bit of a challenge but I've finally gotten the hang of it) and also a ribbed hat (this one for a child). I've also got a pair of socks on the needs and have just finished the cuff. That's it for now.


----------



## Judyknits (Nov 26, 2011)

I just finished a bear for the mother bear project that sends bears to aids orphans in Africa. 
I am knitting a skirt for my neice next.


----------



## undecided (Feb 11, 2012)

, Housework will wait ~ and will always be there!


----------



## DotS (Jun 25, 2011)

Just finished my first pair of wristlets for l granddaughter, will start 2nd pair this afternoon for 2nd granddaughter. They are sooooooo easy.
DotS


----------



## RachelL (Dec 18, 2011)

My WIP are: 2 shawls, hat, shrug, cowl, and vest. What a heavenly way to pass the time.


----------



## kittysgram (Nov 12, 2011)

craft show today and i got an order for 20 pairs of fingerless gloves for american girl doll. and have to finish 2 orders for scaves at work and find yarn for someone who wants a knitted cowl.HOUSEWORK? whats that. out of town company stopping for dinner tomorrow so NEED TO CLEAN and then cook. beef(venison)stew in the oven i think


----------



## oleganny (Oct 14, 2011)

kittysgram said:


> craft show today and i got an order for 20 pairs of fingerless gloves for american girl doll. and have to finish 2 orders for scaves at work and find yarn for someone who wants a knitted cowl.HOUSEWORK? whats that. out of town company stopping for dinner tomorrow so NEED TO CLEAN and then cook. beef(venison)stew in the oven i think


LOL - when it is venison instead of beef, we call it beast stew, beast & noodles, etc - I really like "beast" better than beef.

1 pair of mittens off the needles & a pair of socks will be done tomorrow. Then 2 more pair of mittens, 2 berets, 1 hat, & too many socks to count to do. Also trying to finish a crochet afghan befor Christmas.

hugs
Shirley in Indiana


----------



## undecided (Feb 11, 2012)

What purpose do wristlets serve...other than decorative?


----------



## B.THETFORD (Mar 7, 2012)

Not just decorative but very useful for those people who have rheumatic arthritis in their hands and wrist joints. My 26 yr.old GD has been diagnosed with it and I have knitted several pairs of fingerless gloves and wristlets to keep her joints warm but leave her fingers free for those tricky manoeuvres like seeking coins which always seem to stick in the corners of her purse.


----------



## kknit (May 22, 2011)

working on simple things, a scarf for my son and a cowl for me. getting ready for the Nebraska weather I quess! Please have a great day everyone!


----------



## kittysgram (Nov 12, 2011)

the wrislets are great for texting and driving


----------



## outllet (Jul 3, 2012)

Working on two toddler blankets. Then some hot pads for Thanksgiving dinner. Then scarves for the homeless.


----------



## norita willadsen (Jan 19, 2011)

Right now I am working on my miniture Christmas stockings, caps and mittens for the craft fair this Sat. Plus I have a Christmas stocking about half done with orders for 2 more and a couple of caps. Plus my Granddaughter just requested a oversided bulky pullover sweater. Told her I would't be able to get it finished for Christmas. Norita


----------



## RachelL (Dec 18, 2011)

Just finished a hat and scarf for 2 GC; need to sew up a pair of fingerless gloves for my GD, am half-way thru knitting a rectangular shawl I adapted from an afgan for a friend, almost finished knitting a shrug for my 2nd GD and am still working on the bamboo wedding shawl for my DIL. Whew! Nice to see everything coming together. Oh, and I'm about to start a turtleneck cowl for my DD. Can't wait to start it. It's going to be a wonderful Christmas!!!!


----------



## oleganny (Oct 14, 2011)

Since I posted last I've finished the socks for great- granddaugter & made her a beret and a scarf. She has the socks already, would love to hold the beret & scarf back for Christmas, but know I will give them to her when she comes out this week. I've put knitting aside for a while to work on a quilt that has been patiently waiting - lol.

Shirley in Indiana


----------



## msdotsy1 (Oct 17, 2012)

mumof3boys said:


> hi everyone ,
> well im sitting here at moment just put my knitting down for the night , and just got thinking that it would be nice to find out what everyone is knitting ? and what they plan on knitting next ?
> well im nearly finished knitting my first baby blanket in years for my partners brothers girlfriend for the frst baby and i play on knitting cardigans next.


7 project in 28 days

4 childrens cardigans - 2 toddlers, 2 school age. Nothing huge.

3 hats, cowls, fingerless gloves combos (subject to downsizing if necessary)

:XD:


----------



## Beachkc (Aug 24, 2012)

What beautiful sunset or is it sunrise? I have just finished a Gypsy Lace shawl and have started a shawl with mohair. I have enough girls gifts for Christmas and am breathlessly awaiting the arrival of my new Cubic c. set so I can make hats for guys.


----------



## Beachkc (Aug 24, 2012)

Oh Happigram, What beautiful sunset or is it sunrise? I have just finished a Gypsy Lace shawl and have started a shawl with mohair. I have enough girls gifts for Christmas and am breathlessly awaiting the arrival of my new Cubic c. set so I can make hats for guys.


----------



## vannavanna (Oct 15, 2012)

I have on my needles---" baby cardies( one for greatgrand and one for great great grand--an owl hat--a throw for ME(been on the go for 2 years---a crop top been undone twice cos looks silly---and a long coat for whoever it fits just knitting it cos I like it!!! Aint life grand!


----------



## nanathewiz (Nov 7, 2012)

I have finished 3 scarves and 2 cowls and was just about to wrap up and send, then I had a last minute request for two more pairs of slippers, so I will start them today and add to my box..

then my next project, I want to knit me a mobius/Infinity scarf, just for me.. I'm so anxious to get started on this one...


----------



## KarenJo (Feb 24, 2011)

Finally finding the time to catch up on the older KPs and just had to respond:
I am knitting a highly modified version of the Blue Sky Alpaca Baby Dress so that it will really fit a 12 month old. Lots of measuring and calculations but so far so good. The first time I made it, the recipient was 3 yrs old by the time she grew into the " 12 month" size. I love this pattern and am determined to make it work as a baby item. 
Next is line is that brain hat. My nephew, a 31 yr old finishing up his neurology residency, thought that it was pretty neat when I showed him the picture of it. I told him to be honest about whether he would wear one if I made it and he happily asked for it in grey.

BTW, his daughter is expected to make her debut in February, hence the baby dress


----------



## IrisV50 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

